# Aircraft Construction in the USSR 1917-1945 books I and II



## Kiwi Con Gin (Dec 9, 2019)

While looking for info on the performance the La-5, I stumbled on these two very interesting books listing the aircrafts and engines produced in USSR between 1917 and 1945. They include a lot of info on mainstream aircrafts of the time, but also on more obscure ones that we don't hear about a lot about. The only downsides are that you have to subscribe to download the files, and that the scans are incomplete a few on pages detailing aircraft performances.

Links :
- Book I : Самолетостроение в СССР (1917-1945) / Г. С. Бюшгенс. - М. : отдел ЦАГИ, т.1, 1992.
- Book II : Самолетостроение в СССР (1917-1945) / Г. С. Бюшгенс. - М. : отдел ЦАГИ, т.2, 1992.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tomo pauk (Dec 9, 2019)

The books can be downloaded from here: link


----------

